# Lovepedal (Eternal) Eternity Burst



## Loxton (Aug 3, 2021)

I finished an Eternal Burst and found the Level and drive difficult to dial in compared to other pedals.
First the Drive Knob seemed maxed out and not do much after about 11 O'clock. So I swapped the standard B500k pot to a A500k pot. That fixed that issue.

Second was the Level. Unity was at about 4 O'clock and was so hard to dial in, as the smallest of adjustment made a huge difference. So we swapped out the standard A500k for a B500k (I swapped it with the drive pot). This helped heaps but unity was still around 3 o'clock. So I used a C500k pot. Now it's perfect with unity at noon and a much easier adjustment across the range of both knobs.

I hope this helps someone out.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 3, 2021)

Using A-taper for the DRIVE pot makes sense to me.  I'm surprised you had to mess with the LEVEL pot.  Are you running active pickups?


----------



## Loxton (Aug 3, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Are you running active pickups?


No using Pafs and singles.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 12, 2021)

You should get plenty of volume out of that pedal even at low LEVEL settings.  What comes after this in the chain?  The next pedal might be loading it down.  I think 500K is way too big for a level pot in this circuit.  I'd try A50K. You could go as low as A10K.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 13, 2021)

Loxton said:


> I finished an Eternal Burst and found the Level and drive difficult to dial in compared to other pedals.
> First the Drive Knob seemed maxed out and not do much after about 11 O'clock. So I swapped the standard B500k pot to a A500k pot. That fixed that issue.
> 
> Second was the Level. Unity was at about 4 O'clock and was so hard to dial in, as the smallest of adjustment made a huge difference. So we swapped out the standard A500k for a B500k (I swapped it with the drive pot). This helped heaps but unity was still around 3 o'clock. So I used a C500k pot. Now it's perfect with unity at noon and a much easier adjustment across the range of both knobs.
> ...


There's definitely something wrong with your build.  I've built a few different eternity versions and none of them have these issues.


----------

